# cant get cups / my printer working

## sammy2ooo

Hello folks,

i am trying to setup a Kyocera FS-680 laser printer at lpt with cups. So i followed the printing howto. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/printing-howto.xml. But I am not able to print. I have set "bidirectinal mode" in the bios, I am not sure about this setting. I have doublechecked all the neccessary kernel options. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sammy@uranos ~ $ dmesg | grep lp
> 
> On node 0 totalpages: 131056
> ...

 

but there must still be something wrong, because of the "driver loaded but no devices found" line 

I have downloaded the necessary ppd file from linuxprinting.org

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Kyocera-FS-680

and copied it over to /usr/share/cups/models. However the setup of the printer within the cups web configuration dialog succeded. 

I am running the latest kernel from portage

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sammy@uranos ~ $ uname -va
> 
> Linux uranos 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 #1 PREEMPT Sat Jan 14 22:32:26 CET 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> ...

 

Any help on this would be greatlly appreciated.

----------

## donjuan

It does sound to me like a BIOS setting problem.  I remember having a problem similar to this oh so many years ago trying to get my dad's laser printer working.  I think your setting should be either ECP or EPP, and some BIOSes even have the option of "EPP+ECP".

----------

## sammy2ooo

thx for your answer, i have tried to set the bios setting to ecp and epp, but it still doesn't work. Other hints?

----------

## Cintra

do you have ppds in make.conf? and are you using gimp-print?

----------

## sammy2ooo

 *Quote:*   

> do you have ppds in make.conf?...

 

no, i don't have ppds in make.conf. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> uranos linux # emerge -va cups 
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

i don't see how the ppds use flag should affect cups

 *Quote:*   

> ... and are you using gimp-print?

 

no, I am using only cups

----------

## Cintra

ok.. I'm using gimp-print and then the ppds USE flag is needed. 

I went over to gimp-print with cups rather than basic cups as the print quality  was better with my Epson. 

could be worth a try, they have the fs-680 driver.

mvh

edit: do you see anything when you turn the printer on/off in

```
mtail -f --lines=20 /var/log/messages
```

and do you have anything in the /etc/cups/ppd folder?

anything in /var/log/cups/error_log ?

----------

## XenoTerraCide

I submitted a bug report for the english version the instruction's on how to get a .ppd online are incomplete at best. and wrong. but gentoo has ignored me. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117876 I hope what I told them to change helps you. there are a few things that need to be done differently also read the cups/clamav/samba docs and read the cups part.[/quote]

----------

## sammy2ooo

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> edit: do you see anything when you turn the printer on/off in
> 
> ```
> ...

 

no, if turn my printer off and back on, I dont see anything within /var/log/messages. 

/var/log/cups/error_log 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I [17/Jan/2006:08:43:06 +0100] Listening to 0:631
> 
> I [17/Jan/2006:08:43:06 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
> ...

 

and after setting the LogLevel to debug:

/var/log/cups/error_log 

 *Quote:*   

> D [17/Jan/2006:08:44:48 +0100] AddLocation: added location '/'
> 
> D [17/Jan/2006:08:44:48 +0100] DenyIP: / deny 00000000/00000000
> 
> D [17/Jan/2006:08:44:48 +0100] AllowIP: / allow 7f000001/ffffffff
> ...

 

/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip: No such file or directory... so maybee I should emerge foomatic? I'll give it a try...

 *XenoTerraCide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I hope what I told them to change helps you. there are a few things that need to be done differently also read the cups/clamav/samba docs and read the cups part.
> 
> 

 

thx dude, but once I have restarted cupsd, the driver has been recognized and got listed within the webinterface.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sammy@uranos ~ $ l /etc/cups/ppd/ 
> 
> total 20K 
> ...

 

so /etc/cups/ppd/printer.ppd and /usr/share/cups/model/Kyo...ppd should be the same

----------

## sammy2ooo

so after emerging foomatic the following shows up in /var/log/cups/error_log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> D [17/Jan/2006:08:54:39 +0100] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 11 14 ]
> ...

 

this looks a bit better now  :Smile: 

but I think the problem is somewhere deeper! 

 *Quote:*   

> uranos ~ # dmesg | grep lp
> 
> On node 0 totalpages: 131056
> 
> Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4005.60 BogoMIPS (lpj=8011201)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> uranos ~ # lpstat -a
> 
> printer accepting requests since Jan 01 00:00
> ...

 

----------

## XenoTerraCide

do you have hpijs?

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

1. Does the testpage appear out of the CUPS' configuration webpage?

2. Is it a problem to print from Windows boxes? If yes, go to /etc/cups/mime.* - go to the end of the two files and uncomment the lines which have s.th. with "octet" in it. The restart cupsd.

----------

## sammy2ooo

 *XenoTerraCide wrote:*   

> do you have hpijs?

 

no, should I?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Description:         The HP Inkjet server for Ghostscript. Provides best output for HP Inkjet Printers and some LaserJets
> 
> 

 

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Does the testpage appear out of the CUPS' configuration webpage?
> 
> 

 

no, the testpage doesn't appear. My printer shows no reaction. 

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Is it a problem to print from Windows boxes? If yes, go to /etc/cups/mime.* - go to the end of the two files and uncomment the lines which have s.th. with "octet" in it. The restart cupsd.
> 
> 

 

what do you exactly meen? printing over network? I haven't anything special network configuration done to cups. Normaly I have used this printer pluged to a laptop running windows xp. I had no problem there. 

I am almost sure that there must be something wrong with my lpt interface or with my bios. I will try updating my bios.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

you might try getting hpijs  *Quote:*   

> D [17/Jan/2006:08:54:41 +0100] [Job 18] sh: hpijs: command not found
> 
> D [17/Jan/2006:08:54:41 +0100] [Job 18] ESP Ghostscript 7.07.1: Can't start ijs server "hpijs" 

  it may need it... I don't know that though... all that looked like gibberish to me...

----------

## sammy2ooo

 *XenoTerraCide wrote:*   

> you might try getting hpijs  *Quote:*   D [17/Jan/2006:08:54:41 +0100] [Job 18] sh: hpijs: command not found
> 
> D [17/Jan/2006:08:54:41 +0100] [Job 18] ESP Ghostscript 7.07.1: Can't start ijs server "hpijs"   it may need it... I don't know that though... all that looked like gibberish to me...

 

emerging hpijs did the trick, now it works like charm... but why the hack?   :Shocked:  This is the first time I am installing hpijs to print via cups!?!

However thanks for all the input.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

glad it worked for you. don't know why you'd need it but... if it works...

----------

